# Martini Cocktail Green Bottle



## LaidBackJack (Sep 28, 2004)

Traded for this bottle, just wondering if anyone knows it's vintage & if it has any value beyond the $1 I gave for it.  It's nicely embossed, "Per Martini Cocktail Usate Martini Vermouth..For Martini Cocktail Use Martini Vermouth"  It's 12-1/2" tall with a deeply indented bottom. Mold seams run up through the lip, but the bottom almost looks like an iron pontil mark?  Weird.  Nice light green color, anyways.


----------



## LaidBackJack (Sep 28, 2004)

The bottom of the bottle....


----------



## Maine Digger (Sep 28, 2004)

I would be inclined to believe that any bottle with that nice embossing is worth the $1 you paid for it. I wonder if 'Martini' is a precurser to 'Martini & Rossi' company? They are known for their vermouth, asti etc. [8|]


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 11, 2004)

Martini Vermouth was first made in 1863 and is made in Italy (Obviously). I have the same bottle, and I always thought it was from the 1920's.


----------

